# Смещение позвонков у грудничка



## Анна_88 (15 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте, ребенку в 3 мес.сделали Узи шоп, диагноз: Эхопризнаки дислокации ш.о.п. в С2 с антелистезом. Контур шейных позвонков не ровный С2 до 2,2 мм к переди, при сгибании 2,4мм. Нужно ли лечение? Массаж, физиолечение? Невролог говорит ничего не нужно делать, другой говорит массаж и физио нужно. Подскажите пожалуйста, все же, что-то нужно делать с таким смещением? Спасибо!!!


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2018)

@Анна_88, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Анна_88 (16 Окт 2018)

@La murr, здравствуйте, снимки нам не сделали, только заключение УЗИ отдали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2018)

Допустимая подвижность по сегментам: С3-С4-2,3мм, С4-С5-2,4мм, С5-С6- 1,8мм, С6-С7-1мм-физиологическая подвижность.
Это информация с сайта рентгенологов.
Тут на форуме это обсуждалось и приводилась таблица подвижности, но найти не могу.

А зачем делали в три месяца?


----------



## Анна_88 (17 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Допустимая подвижность по сегментам: С3-С4-2,3мм, С4-С5-2,4мм, С5-С6- 1,8мм, С6-С7-1мм-физиологическая подвижность.
> Это информация с сайта рентгенологов.
> Тут на форуме это обсуждалось и приводилась таблица подвижности, но найти не могу.
> 
> А зачем делали в три месяца?


Здравствуйте, делали узи, т.к. Головку ребенок когда начал держать в 1,5 мес, в основном держала влево. И ребенок днем спит по 20-30 мин., не спокойная..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2018)

Перебдели.
Массаж, кроватку левой стороной к стене, подходить к ребенку только справа,  яркую игрушку справа, валик под голову и постоянная коррекция направо.


----------



## Анна_88 (17 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, массаж шейки или общий? Нам прописали общий с упором на воротничковую зону..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Вообще-то надо на шее, расслаблять слева и стимулировать справа.


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Перебдели.
> Массаж, кроватку левой стороной к стене, подходить к ребенку только справа,  яркую игрушку справа, валик под голову и постоянная коррекция направо.


У нас тоже такая проблема, только голову держит вправо. Непобедимо практически. Ждём массажа. Огромными усилиями и только очень ненадолго можно влево повернуть. И это не только, когда на животике голову поднимает, но и просто лежит так. Правда, когда не спит, то много просто вертит головой.


----------



## Анна_88 (18 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам большое!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> У нас тоже такая проблема, только голову держит вправо. Непобедимо практически. Ждём массажа. Огромными усилиями и только очень ненадолго можно влево повернуть. И это не только, когда на животике голову поднимает, но и просто лежит так. Правда, когда не спит, то много просто вертит головой.


Вправо это хорошо!!
Все надо организовать слева.
А ночью поворачивать на лево и удерживать бубликом матерчатым


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вправо это хорошо!!
> Все надо организовать слева.
> А ночью поворачивать на лево и удерживать бубликом матерчатым


----------

